
NSA Tailored Access Operations ANT Catalog (2013) - walrus01
https://leaksource.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/nsas-ant-division-catalog-of-exploits-for-nearly-every-major-software-hardware-firmware/
======
payne92
...and the NSA can't/won't help the FBI with the iPhone?

~~~
goalieca
Yeah. Not surprised to see iPhone on the list. No details how it is
vulnerable. Impression is that it is a long term so maybe back door or signing
key?

